# Swarm season in NC



## paul4168 (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you catch it?


----------



## NCSUbeeKEEPER (Feb 28, 2011)

Yep. I had just cracked a cracked a beer and was taking a leisurely walk through the bee yard when I came upon it. You can see the hive they swarmed from in the background 10 yards away. I chugged that sucker and ran to the house to grab a hive. It was actually a hive that I had reserved for a package arriving next week, so now I'll have to scrounge up another one in a hurry.


----------



## thomas (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes nice swarm i ran behind one yesterday they came from a hive that i had found a queen cell in and a newly hatched out queen so i took the queen cell and three frames of bees and made a nuc. Then the virgin up and swarmed and left the hive queenless so i took eggs and larvae from a hive i wanted to raise queens from and now i am letting them raise the queens i want.

thomas


----------



## paul4168 (Aug 19, 2010)

I bought a couple of cardboard nucs to have on hand since I've encountered the same issue...they'll at least band aid things without burning alot of dough


----------

